# Moving day



## tallems (Oct 4, 2011)

My son and grand dog Shelton will be moving from my home in small city to a country farm house with 3 acres of land. I have walked with Shelton 3 times per day for his four years of his life. Most walks are on leash while the best albeit fewer walks are off leash in a field with Lake Ontario as a natural boundary. I am happy that Shelton will have lots of land to explore and roam but am concerned about him getting lost as there are only open farm land as far as the eye can see. He walks well without a leash and always looks back or runs back to see what is keeping me! Does anyone have any ideas to help my son prepare for such a change. We have one month to prepare! Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Let him drag a 30 or 50 foot check chord to start.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

whistle - hand - voice - time 2 retrain recall - e-collar - like it or not - it is a long range correction when all else fails a V can V gone in the blink of a eye !!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just can't see him getting lost, as normally a V will leave your sight only for a short time. If Shelton is used to walking with you, or a person he knows, he will be reluctant to let you out of his sight. If he is a hunting dog, trained and on the loose, hunting pray, It would be a different situation, Maybe.
I can hear the sadness in your post... you love the dog... If I can make you feel more at ease about his safety, It would just be that he will adapt, and he will love the freedom of the range. 
The only way I know of to prepare a dog for significant change is to talk to them... tell them exactly what is happening, and when. and that you love him and he will be safe and happy. Talk to him just like a person, and put positive, beautiful pictures in your head. I was told by a reliable source they can see the pictures in your head. Make them really beautiful for him.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Vizslas can get lost, though. The proof is sitting right next to me as I type this. Willie was adopted by me right out of the dog pound. He had been picked up by Animal Control as a lost dog, running loose... a stray.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would just practice lots of off leash walks with him, and work to make sure his recall is set in stone.
I would also not let him stay outside alone unfenced.


----------

